# Ideas for a DIY Mixer Rack Case?



## Dave-in-TN

I just bought a second-hand Yamaha 01v mixer, and I would like to build a case for it. I've got the rack ears and a pair of 12U rack rails. I've built my own rack cases before, but never for a mixer, so I'm just wanting to see what ideas others have for building a slant-top rack case for a mixer. One thing that I do not want to do is build a single case to house all my rack gear with a slant-top section on top for the mixer. I want to keep the standard rack case and the mixer case separate to keep them as light as possible.


----------



## ejbragg

So I take it this is for live, or at least mobile work?


----------



## Dave-in-TN

Yes. I'm actually just doing all this for fun as a hobby right now. I play bass and do sound in not-very-active garage band and have had a little bit of potential interest in helping with some small church and community events.


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0

The easiest thing i can think of is to build a base with a 1-2" high "wall" around the outer edge where the mixer would fit inside. Then just build the top. The top would be the same as the bottom just with longer "walls" along the outer edge to accommodate the highest point on the mixer (and then maybe an extra couple inches of buffer). Then you attach detachable hinges to the back side of the box with tool box/guitar case type locks on the front. This allows easy opening and closing/locking. As an added bonus when you open it you can remove the lid. If you're handy with wood then this shouldn't be too difficult. I suggest putting some kind of metal cap on all the corners though... edges too if you're feeling ambitious.

FYI - Check for any places in the frame of the mixer you can screw into to secure it to the bass of the case.


----------



## fractile

In addition to what Joe said, you could have the back of the box cut out to make room for the connectors; then compensate for that in the top half of the box, with maybe some rubber trim around the edge for a better seal. Oh, and it could just have latches on both sides instead of hinges, due to the cut-out overlap.


----------

